# Squid Industries Double Barrel V3 coming soon



## CTRiaan (4/11/18)

25mm
150w VW
Dual 18650
Hinged Door

Prototype pics:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (4/11/18)

Looks interesting, wonder if the have waterproofed the board.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------

